# VGA Signal drahtlos zu USB Empfänger



## betrome (20. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Freunde,

ich bin neu im Team und möchte mich vorab für dieses tolle Forum bedanken.

Nun zu meiner Frage.

Ich habe einen Laptop und will an dessen VGA Ausgang ein Gerät anschließen, welches das Signal drahtlos an einen Empfänger sendet. Dieser Empfänger muss einen USB Stecker haben, welchen ich dann an einem USB Anschluss meines stationären PC's angeschließen kann.

Ich habe schon Geräte gefunden, welche über die USB Schnittstelle das Bildschirmsignal drahtlos an einen VGA Monitor senden, aber bei mir steht ja auf der Empfängerseite nur ein USB Anschluss zur Verfügung.

Gehen würde natürlich auch, Bildschirmsignal vom Laptop per USB drahtlos an USB Empfänger.

Ja ich weiss, ist eine komische Anwendung, aber es ist bei mir eben wichtig, dass kein Kabel zwischen Laptop und PC sein darf.

Bitte um Rückantworten und vielen Dank für eure Bemühungen.

betrome


----------



## SE (25. Oktober 2011)

Hmm ... da würde mir *ohne jetzt einen Verwendungszweck darin zu sehen* nur WLAN einfallen.
Dann noch Software wie TeamViewer oder VNC ... *meinet wegen wenns Linux is auch via SSH den X-Server tunneln* ... und dann hast du dein Bild drahtlos auf deinem Rechner.
Innerhalb des LAN sollte das ganze auch noch relativ flüssig laufen.


----------



## chmee (25. Oktober 2011)

Kommt ganz auf die Anwendung an. Wenn es "nur" Office und Browsing ist, kann vorgeschlagenes Netz-Viewer/VNC/Remote-Desktop über WLAN funktionieren.

USB2 mit 480MBit (~60MByte/sek) ist kaum in der Lage, solch hohe Rohdaten eines Bewegtbildes zu verarbeiten. Kurze Rechnung: Ein FullHD-Bild (Roh, also 1920x1080 RGB 3x8Bit bei 60Hz) hat eine Datenrate von sagenhaften ~365MByte/sek. Also muß ne Kodierung her. Ich geh mal im Netz stöbern, ob es irgendwelche Ansätze zur funkbasierenden Bildübertragung fürs Otto-Normalo-Portemonaie gibt.

mfg chmee


----------



## betrome (26. Oktober 2011)

Hallo chmee und spike,

vielen Dank für eure Antworten.
Bin ich dann mit der genannten Software eigentlich in der Lage vom PC mit der Tastatur und Maus den verbundenen Laptop zu bedienen?

Sorry für die Fragen, aber ich bin eher Laie und weiss nicht was ich alles benötige um den Laptop zu bedienen. Ich kenne das Windows Microsoft Live Meeting, von dem kann man ja auch, wenn man hochgestuft ist, den anderen PC bedienen.

Nochmals vielen Dank an euch.

betrome


----------



## chmee (26. Oktober 2011)

Wenn es nur darum geht, Ja, dann bist Du mit einer RemoteDesktop-Software bestens bedient.

In Windows eingebaut ist RemoteDesktop.





Ansonsten gibt es zB noch VNC, nicht so einfach zu konfigurieren.
Teamviewer..
..in Skype ist so etwas eingebaut.
für Google Chrome eine Extension..

Möglichkeiten gibt es einige. mfg chmee


----------



## betrome (27. Oktober 2011)

Hallo chmee, 

vielen herzlichen Dank, ich werde das mal ausprobieren, klingt ja wirklich sehr gut.

betrome


----------

